

SocketCluster – A scalable realtime engine for Node.js - vnture
https://github.com/SocketCluster/socketcluster

======
EGreg
Wow! How does this compare to socket.io being used in a project running on
different nodes / cores?

~~~
petemill
As far as I know, in order to get similar functionality from socket.io you'd
have to run it in websocket-only mode in order to use proper load-balancing,
use an adapter like socket.io-redis for cross-node messaging and channel
subscription / broadcasting.

It looks like SocketCkuster does this plus add another layer of managed load-
balancing and handshaking, i.e it's designed around being clustered rather
than socket.io which seems to be designed for single server.

I'd love to hear if this is correct and see some performance comparisons of
SocketCluster vs Socket.io configured similarly (as above).

~~~
zkhalique
Does that mean that I could have any node send a socket message to any client
now?

